# iol type question?



## njrico74 (Jul 18, 2009)

can 1 go from regular oil to full synthetic and back to regular oil? or is it an actual problem going back to regular from synthetic.  i've always heard you cant go back to regular once you've switched. what would be the problem?? :snowcool:


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

No problem. Dino oil is fine in all except turbo cars, so don't feel bad if you run it. High Miles oils are the best bet. If you do like synth oil, the Mobil 1 High Miles line is killer. 

There's a lot of choices out there, I won't expand any further unless you ask.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*anytime*

jack rousch, a fellow of some repute says there is no better lubricant than dino. where it falls short is it's ability to take heat. the polymers in dino are random in length, while syn are more uniform. your fine with either.


----------

